# Phrag. Michel Tremblay



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 12, 2008)

This cross is a very compact growing plant....
And I'm proud of the result....


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2008)

One sweet round lollipop!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe w/ all the fischeri crosses I have I don't have one of these!  Yay besseaexschlimiixfischeri crosses! Thanx for posting! [BTW Phrag Michel Tremblay = Hanne Popow x fischeri.]
PS for whoever outbid me last week for the Phrag Shimmer on eBay, a swarm of locusts is on the way!


----------



## Candace (Jun 12, 2008)

I like:>


----------



## Elena (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my, that's adorable. I want!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> PS for whoever outbid me last week for the Phrag Shimmer on eBay, a swarm of locusts is on the way!



Now watch what you say Eric, they don't need locusts on top of flooding !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2008)

That is certainly a cutie!


----------



## John M (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice! I love this one!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice one Jean-Pierre! :clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 12, 2008)

Very lovely! I love the petals!
:clap::clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely and cute...!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2008)

That is close to being one of the best 'balanced' flowers I've seen for a long time. Very nice.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice! 

-Ernie


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 13, 2008)

great looking flower,nice growing Jean-Pierre


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Now watch what you say Eric, they don't need locusts on top of flooding !



Taking no prisoners in Phrag-quest mission! :viking: 
BTW, when I was younger I met a lot of people from Cedar Rapids IA, I hope everyone who lives where there is flooding is OK.


----------



## e-spice (Jun 13, 2008)

I am speechless after looking at that one.

e-spice


----------



## paphioland (Jun 13, 2008)

nice thanks


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody! I really like it too...
Here is a side picture of it....


----------



## Corbin (Jun 13, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> This cross is a very compact growing plant....




So what size are we talking in leaf spread? I do not have a Phrag YET.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2008)

Corbin said:


> I do not have a Phrag YET.


It's OK, maybe one day. ity:


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2008)

Great color and shape. If its good size for that hybrid, you should take it in for judging:clap::clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 13, 2008)

They flower on 8 to 10 inches leaf span, only one of them got very wide 2 inches and 24 iches leaf span but never flower yet, but it should within a couple of weeks... I can't stand to see it in bloom...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 14, 2008)

very, very nice flower, great shape!!! Jean


----------



## toddybear (Jun 14, 2008)

Can't wait for my baby to bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey I need one too!


----------



## Kyle (Jun 15, 2008)

I got one of these guys from JP last years, heres my flower. I am very happy with the size and shape.







Kyle


----------



## kellyincville (Jun 15, 2008)

Really nice little hybrid!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Kyle, It is very nice too, I'm just wondering what is your night or low temperature?


----------



## Sangii (Jun 16, 2008)

love it !:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2008)

Kyle said:


> I got one of these guys from JP last years, heres my flower. I am very happy with the size and shape.
> Kyle


As well you should be! Nice photo, also.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anyone noticed if any of these are fragrant?


----------



## Kyle (Jun 17, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Hi Kyle, It is very nice too, I'm just wondering what is your night or low temperature?



Eric, mine was not fragrant.

JP, my plants get as cool as they can at night. They are grown in the same room as my masdevallia and pleuros. Down to 10 C at night some times. More often 15 C.

Kyle


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 17, 2008)

Of the 12 of them I had flower yet, none of them was fragrant...

Thanks! Kyle, the temps is ok!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2008)

You would think that it would be fragrant like a Hanne Popow. Oh well, you can't have everything. Where do I get mine?


----------



## Corbin (Jun 17, 2008)

I really like that Kyle.


----------



## Corbin (Jun 17, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> They flower on 8 to 10 inches leaf span, only one of them got very wide 2 inches and 24 iches leaf span but never flower yet, but it should within a couple of weeks... I can't stand to see it in bloom...




They will have to wait until I get back to Texas then.


----------

